# Huh???????



## squeedals (Oct 10, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-sch...361?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4177ed18f1

Thoughts gents


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2013)

I asked my dog.... he said "ROUGH"

battery holder is toast.


----------



## Coaster Brake (Oct 10, 2013)

That is one crispy bicycle.
The mini tank is neat though.


----------



## mike j (Oct 10, 2013)

Has potential, what war is it pre ?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 10, 2013)

mike j said:


> Has potential, what war is it pre ?




In the bicycle world, prewar dictates any bike before the united states officially entered world war 2.. Ie December 1941


----------



## Ranger Dan (Oct 10, 2013)

Anybody got a picture of this as it would have looked new?  And what would be the approximate date?


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2013)

had to be sitt'n outside a Loooooooooooooog time!


----------



## mike j (Oct 10, 2013)

fatbar said:


> In the bicycle world, prewar dictates any bike before the united states officially entered world war 2.. Ie December 1941



  Thanks for the history lesson. I was being facetious, as it looks aged enough to pre date the first one.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 10, 2013)

OK........so far we have "Stump the CABE" :o


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2013)

Stump?? It's like a 1936 schwinn with a 1920's saddle.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 10, 2013)

We were just giving the newbies a chance to try... yawn.....


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 10, 2013)

Bri aint no Chump!! Except I believe that is the correct seat. It is a Mesinger, what makes it specific to a 36 is the 2 Horizontal seat rails the Clamp fastens to.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> Bri aint no Chump!! Except I believe that is the correct seat. It is a Mesinger, what makes it specific to a 36 is the 2 Horizontal seat rails the Clamp fastens to.




ahhhhh... I thought twin rails were older.....


----------



## squeedals (Oct 10, 2013)

Glad I could exercise everyone's brains today........a mind is a terrible thing to waste ya know........


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 10, 2013)

squeedals said:


> Glad I could exercise everyone's brains today........a mind is a terrible thing to waste ya know........




And I love to get wasted! lol.

Bri-Check the link to a pic of the original seat on my 36 for reference.
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=642&attachmentid=30163


----------



## bricycle (Oct 10, 2013)

schwinndoggy said:


> And I love to get wasted! lol.
> 
> Bri-Check the link to a pic of the original seat on my 36 for reference.
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=642&attachmentid=30163




U R so -> (right)


----------



## oldfart36 (Oct 11, 2013)

Los Alamos testing ground relic? Watch your RADs


----------



## squeedals (Oct 11, 2013)

I see the debate continues. I thought it was a strange looking creature either way.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 11, 2013)

squeedals said:


> I see the debate continues. I thought it was a strange looking creature either way.




Its a BC 117 ....


----------



## squeedals (Oct 11, 2013)

Cool head badge..........


----------

